# Reddest bellies!!



## sydbrn329 (Feb 4, 2009)

Me and countryjwh and ol' WL put a hurtin on some old timey blue gill and red bellies. WL also caught a 2 lb bass. red shad green flake of course. pan fish were caught on critter gitter. They were caught on a creek that you can just about step overanywhere. Can't wait to get home and take and post a pic. red bellies were so bright they'd hurt your eyes. all of them pissin a stream wide as a hand-saw blade. they were definately bedding. check back for pics.


----------



## surfstryker (Sep 28, 2007)

Wat to go, Lets see some pics of them red bellies.:takephoto


----------



## countryjwh (Nov 20, 2007)

they were a blast and colored up for sure. for sure a trip to remember.


----------



## RiVerRaT (Dec 14, 2007)

:takephoto opcorn

:letsdrink


----------



## Corpsman (Oct 3, 2007)

Man, I don't have a clue what you are talking about. What is a red belly?


----------



## coachmo32 (Dec 12, 2008)

:takephoto:takephoto:takephoto


----------



## sydbrn329 (Feb 4, 2009)




----------



## sydbrn329 (Feb 4, 2009)

These are also called a long eared sun fish. The colors aren't as vibrant now as when they come out of the water. the thing about these fish is that they live in the smallest creeks. they are as big as a good sized bream. I personally think they are better to eat.


----------

